# Owens-Illinois Emerald Green Glass



## Natster (Jun 27, 2016)

Not a collector, have no idea... would these bottles be something someone would want? Do they have any value? I know they are Owens-Illinois glass. The more unusual shaped bottles are DES PAT 92148. They had eye dropper tops on them, but they were deteriorated. The cylinder shaped ones have a 4 preceding the trademark and a 7 following it. There is a large 50 in the center and 8 underneath. The 8 may be followed by two periods, hard to tell.

Haven't found any photos of similar bottles on ebay or internet... so thinking maybe they are common and not of any value. Can anyone advise?










Thanks so much. 
Natster


----------

